# [Kernel]Compilation

## mysix

Bon je m'explique, il y a peu, on cherchait l'image du kernel dans arch/i386 etc... Bon maintenant ce répertoire (i386) n'existe plus

Maintenant il est sensé se trouver dans arch/x86/boot/bzImage non ?

Ben apparement je ne le trouve pas dans ce répertoire et d'ailleur dans aucun autre.

Bon pendant la compilation j'ai 2 ou 3 erreurs que j'affiche ci-dessous mais je ne sais pas s'il y a une correlation avec l'absence du fichier bzImage.

```
scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':                                                                                                                        

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                           

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':                                                                                                                          

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result    

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':                                                                                                               

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result 

scripts/kallsyms.c: In function 'read_symbol':                                                                                                                              

scripts/kallsyms.c:112: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result  

fs/ecryptfs/messaging.c: In function 'ecryptfs_process_response':                                                                                                           

fs/ecryptfs/messaging.c:276: warning: 'daemon' may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/acpi/acpica/tbfadt.c: In function 'acpi_tb_create_local_fadt':                                                                                                      

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include/asm/string_32.h:75: warning: array subscript is above array bounds  

drivers/infiniband/core/uverbs_main.c: In function 'ib_uverbs_alloc_event_file':                                                                                            

drivers/infiniband/core/uverbs_main.c:522: warning: the address of 'uverbs_event_fops' will always evaluate as 'true'  

drivers/mfd/wm8350-regmap.c:3177:2: warning: #warning No WM8350 config modes supported - select at least one of the                                                         

drivers/mfd/wm8350-regmap.c:3178:2: warning: #warning MFD_WM8350_CONFIG_MODE_n options from the board driver.

drivers/net/via-velocity.c: In function 'velocity_resume':                                                                                                                  

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include/asm/io.h:28: warning: array subscript is above array bounds                                                               

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include/asm/io.h:28: warning: array subscript is above array bounds                                                               

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include/asm/io.h:28: warning: array subscript is above array bounds   

make[2]: *** [drivers/staging/built-in.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/staging] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Une idée ? Merci

----------

## mysix

Ca vient assez urgent parce que là, j'ai plus d'interface graphique   :Sad: 

----------

## Picani

Si tu as résolu ton problème, met (résolu) à la fin du titre.

Sinon tu as essayé :

```
emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources && emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

Si tu as autre chose que gentoo-sources, tu rectifies. (et c'est pas propre de faire comme ça, je sais ...)

Sinon que te renvoi eselect kernel list ?

----------

## Leander256

Deux choses:

Il y a des erreurs lors de la compilation du noyau, donc c'est logique que tu ne trouves pas le noyau compilé, tu ne crois pas?

Les messages que tu as copiés/collés sont des avertissements (warning), pas des erreurs. Le message d'erreur est probablement situé plus haut. Essaye de compiler avec make -j1 pour voir si un message plus explicite apparaît.

----------

